

What nosql data store is good for location data with more than 2 dimensions? - szcukg

I'm looking for certain nosql recommendations which I can examine for our data set. Data is coming in the form of geographical system. It has lattitude and longitude and timestamp component. Also there are more dimensions also but right now I would first want to look at spatio-temporal component. Looking for suggestions which have decent documentation and support.
======
henryw
MangoDB perhaps? I have never actually used it myself, but I've read a lot
about it. It supports have as many dimensions as you want. Also, maybe Redis
hash tables if need for the data to be stored in memory for speed.

